# How to deal with setting drywall compound?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I used "setting type" compound yesterday to do the mud thing for the screwheads and outside corner, mudding them is not difficult, but I found the real challenge is to keep the bucket and the mixer clean, the effort to clean them after each batch will change a supposely enjoying experience to hardship... Please if you know some trick of keeping these two things clean and ease of cleaning them after each batch... or is there any product out there to help...

I saw the bag of setting compound saying the mud will dry in 4 hours, I thought that means I have four hour timing in each batch, not so, after reading more carefully last night, it said I should only prepare the amount I can use for one hour... this makes me hurried to start mudding once the compound is mixed, not worring about clearning up the bucket and the mixer, then at the end of the compound life time, I cannot mud no more because the remaining compound too dry... then I found out cleaning the bucket and the mixer is a nightmare, cleaning the mudding knife is not difficult... it is just that damn bucket and the mixer takes me about same amount of time to do the mudding , if not more...

would this help ?

Once I finished mixing, I immense the mixer into water, and emptied the bucket and pour water inside....

then clean them up later ?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

1.) Mixer Paddle: Clean the mixer paddle immediately after mixing using a firm bristle brush and a bucket of water.

2.) Buckets: Let the compound dry in the bucket, just make sure the sides are scraped clean and the left over is at the bottom of the bucket.
After it dries, dump it upside down and whack the sides and bottom with a hammer or, better yet, a large rubber mallet. Let it fall out into a trash barrel. 
After, fill the bucket with clean water and use the bristle brush to scrub the sides clean. Dump out the water, rinse until spotless. Takes all of 5 minutes to do.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

If you need more working time, use a 120 min hot mud. I clean all tools immediately after use. I use a scotchbrite pad to assist cleaning up:thumbup:


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks AtlanticWBConst, if I could vote... you would be the "most immediate, like to offer help..etc." expect here...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I think I still have half bag not used... and may refund the other bag which is not open if I could identified the 120 min hot mud in HD.... when you talk about hot mud... this that mean it is hot or mixed with warm water...just curious.... and one more question...

I use a cooking spagetti filter to filter water (my wife in US won't be able to say much) when pouring into the drain system ... to make sure no large stones falls in... that should be ok ... or I have to pour water into the back yard or there is other way....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> I think I still have half bag not used... and may refund the other bag which is not open if I could identified the 120 min hot mud in HD.... when you talk about hot mud... this that mean it is hot or mixed with warm water...just curious.... and one more question...
> 
> I use a cooking spagetti filter to filter water (my wife in US won't be able to say much) when pouring into the drain system ... to make sure no large stones falls in... that should be ok ... or I have to pour water into the back yard or there is other way....


 
Hot mud is a construction term for 'quick-setting mix' or what is commonly known as DURABOND. There are different durabonds that are rated according to drying times. I.E. - Durabond 20, Durabond 45, Durabond 90, etc....I believe HD carries the 90 minute.
Try that one. It's called "Easy Sand 90".

Tips, when cleaning the buckets out:

If it dries: Dump it in the trash.
If it is wet: Scrub it with a brush till it dissolves.
If there are lumps in the water: Dump it in a corner of your back yard. It's good for the grass (Lime based)

ALSO:
DO NOT mix an old batch with a newer batch. Always make sure that you use a completely clean bucket before mixing up another batch.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks very much AtlanticWBConst, I love the idea of dumping the water to the backyard, that save me a lot of headache...

I still find out cleaning the mixer is most challenge, although I clean it right after the mix, by soaping it in water and rub it with my hand, there always some left over stick to here or there and hard to remove at the end, I end up using the rotery brush tool to remove it, and it works well, but take time, although no effort at my muscel.

cleaning the bucket on the other hand is kind of easier....

I think I really need to make a big batch to make all these cleaning effort worthwhile... tonight, I will try make double the batch size as I am now more skillful with the outside corner...

Thanks...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*cleaning bucket*

I found out the approach to wait for the mud to dry in the bucket then clean it is not really work.. because normally you would use the most of the mud in the bucket and it won't have too much left to form a solid rock... instead, I found out the most effective way is to use as much as you can from the bucket,then clean them with tissue papers, then soak the last single bit and pieces under warm water and rub them off... then pour the water out, then dry the bucket with towel and it will be spotless clean... those warm water can be used to clean the knife and towel also,... the mixer will always have some left over which I need to use rotary tool to knock them off ... but most of it is clean right after mixing....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*kuiporng*

I keep hearing from people that drywall taping is a real skill, and that you really can't do a good job unless you have done it a long time.

Is this true?
You sound like a "pro" to me right now.

Can one get the hang of it after practising in a few non conspicuous places?

Or is it something that a diyer cannot master well?

(Do I have to buy a lot of pictures for my walls.....:laughing: )


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

It is a big skill but still can by learned with DIY... I am doing my first coat which is less important compare to the second coat... but I alreay learn some important lessons:

- cleaning tools
- mixing compound... I mixed different batches... some are perfect, some are too dilute, and some are too concentrate... for the first coat, I think it is less a impact, but the second coat, every batch must be perfect, being perfect is not that difficult, just make sure you put 5 cups of mud and 2 and a quarter cups of water in my case, but you know men sometimes do thing arbitary, and that will become not perfect mix... I intend to do my second coat with perfect mixing measurement.... I have only done screw head and outside corner so far which are considered to be easiest I will let you know when I get to seam and inside corner.... which should be sometimes next week... after negotiation, my wife and babies promise to come back after I finish the basement bathroom/laundry room... they are ok if I have not finished the main flooring...

and if the mudding ever fail... instead of pictures... I will have to dig the hole deeper by doing texturing on walls and ceilings....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*kuiporng*

I have though about texturing too, if I can't make my walls look good.

I hope to put the biggest pieces of drywall that I can.

(Maybe mixing compound is like baking. I am good at baking cakes and being precise with measurements.:yes:


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I tried use setting compound last night for second coating a hidden corner... it is a disaster... I can't make it looks nice... I was so disappointed and worry about need to call expect help in....

then I got a ready mixed drying compound on hand... I give it a try for second coat... Out of my surprise... it is so much easier to apply and everything... so I will not use setting compound for second coating... this is somthing for the expect to do... ready mixed is the way to go for someone like me... I still recommend setting compound for the first coat though for the sake of strong bonding....


----------

